# Anybody know where I can find large driftwood?



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi there does anybody know where I can find large pieces of driftwood like shown in this picture:









Thanks!


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I've seen some at Rogers and Aquariums West. King Eds usually has a decent variety but not sure if they look like that.

This guy has some options as well: WHOLESALE PRICE AQUARIUM / FISHTANK : WHITE - TAN SAND / STORE BOUGHT DRIFTWOOD
Or this guy? Natural driftwood



battmanh said:


> Hi there does anybody know where I can find large pieces of driftwood like shown in this picture:
> 
> View attachment 116994
> 
> ...


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful piece of wood and the discus are outstanding. :bigsmile: I've got apiece of wood.....approximately 3 1/2' long....nut bot with fancy multiple branches like the one you show. I had it in my 125 african tank. Since I sold that tank i don't have a tank big enough to put it in. If you are interested, send me your cell# by p.m. and I can text you a picture


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the p.m....pics sent


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

This just showed up

Trade my driftwood for yours


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

khiyasu said:


> This just showed up
> 
> Trade my driftwood for yours


Thanks for both the posts!! Looks like I'll be traveling all around the lower mainland this week.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd stay away from the first link.
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/for/5453759375.html
Isn't that the guy that has been banned numerous times from here.http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146025


----------

